# Merry Christmas!



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm cooking a Turkey for the first time in over a decade along with stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy for sure and later on tonight ham, the tough part is using a gas oven.

While waiting for turkey I need to hook up the karaoke system, we had a technician take a look at it and sure enough half the amplifier channels are burned out but at least I'll have half the speakers working the neighborhood is full of karaoke so I know someone will want to sing.

Our Municipality Fire Truck is going around making festive noise and I'll bring drinking some scotch later on.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I will be doing my usual and trying to ignore the season. I am not an Xmas fan at all, not from an early age.

Just not my thing I guess, I kept up appearances for my kids when they were young, my ex was a big fan of the season.

I truly hate Xmas music but otherwise don't do anything to be a damper on other's celebrations.

For those of you who do enjoy the season, Merry Xmas, for the rest of us, Humbug lol

And don't get me started on New Year, not a fan of that either.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Will be just the two of here for Xmas this year. Doing a Cheese & meat platter early and then a Crown Roast of Pork with potatoes and veggies and of course some wine. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Xmas a big thing in our house father xmases everywhere 2 trees , dinner tomorrow chicken cordon bleu,and lasange and big us burgers for me in the evening, with a bottle of margerita


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't bother much about Christmas by no small children to celebrate with. But I hope TV will show the movie again with the piglet, who believe he is a dog


----------

